# Fall Bear Hunt



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

Had a hell of a time getting a good bear to commit to my bait. I ran 2 baits through out the hunt. The one had an awsome boar hitting! unfortunaltly he was a night feeder. So I opted out on the last week to hunt the other bait exclusivly. Had the last week of the hunt off to give it one last chance before it closed for a month. I was not looking forward to hunting bear in November when it is cold.
On the 4th night of sitting on the bait we had one of the small bears attempt to come in. He stopped and headed off into the trees at about 40yrds. I was really considering taking this bear that night. Well as it turned out the big brown one was close by.  After circling for what seemed like for ever she finally made it to the bait. I made a perfect shot at 12yrds and she expired withing 50 yrds of the bait. My brother was there to share the excitment. If you have ever baited bears you know how much work it is to feed them week in and week out.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, love that color. Great job!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Awesome bear! What unit is that on? 
I know what you mean, its a ton of work to keep a bait station going.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

Great bear dude!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

there we go, pic looks much better on a computer than on my phone. great bear. I expect some bear snack sticks next time we shoot ducks


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice one! Good job!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Very, very nice archery fall bear!


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks guys! 
Not going to say what unit i was in. i will say it was in the open bull unit area of utah. 
Golf, I will bring a pack of jerky the next time we head out to the marsh. We will need the protein after we cut my trail


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Love the pic, she has to be 500+lbs with a 24" skull. New state record  
Seriously that's a great Utah bear


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

This bear hear is probably around 500lbs. I would put him over 400 easily. Unfortunatley he is the night feeder, and never would come in during the day light. Maybe he will be around in few yrs when i can start putting in again


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

LETTER-RIP said:


> This bear hear is probably around 500lbs. I would put him over 400 easily. Unfortunatley he is the night feeder, and never would come in during the day light. Maybe he will be around in few yrs when i can start putting in again


 :shock: Is that a bear or a hippo???


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

great bear. that boar's a real hog, too bad he was shy. congratulations.


----------

